# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Filmat vizatimorë, le të diskutojmë për to.

## bayern

Kujt i kujtohen filmat vizatimore kur keni qene kolopuca?   :sarkastik:  
Mu personalisht nji dite mu kujtu kalimero qe e shifja kur isha 4-5 vjec. E mbani mend ate zogun e zi me nji levozhge veze ne koke?
pastaj mu kujtua bracio di ferro qe hante spinaqin edhe bohej azgon. Eh si na kan pas rrejt me ate spinoqin mer amon lol.
Gjithashtu mu kujtua ai filmi me ate harabelin qe grryente drunjte spo me kujtohet emri. Etj etj etj.   :kryqezohen:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hmm prit te mendohem... e kam pare me ate zogun e vogel qe the, gjithashtu me kujtua nje me penguin te vogel, por nuk ishte vizatimore graphic something like that... shikoja dhe Pompai (keshtu shkruehet?, se harrova ) tomi dhe jerry... pastaj kur isha 8-12, shikoja japonese animation... pshm:

Sailor Moon
City Hunter
Ken il Guarriero
Piccoli problemi di Cuore
Madmoiselle Anne
Dolce Candy
Benxhi (shkruhet ndryshe ? me ca djem qe loznin futball)
Tiger Man
Forca Suga
Mila e Shiro

dhe shume te tjera qe si mbaj mend tani... por me kujtohet nje gallat... mblidhesha me motrat dhe me ca shoqe dhe kur sishte mami ne shpi, 4-5 shoqe vinin dhe ne koridor luanim rolet e ca episodve te Sailor Moon... dhe nje prall tjeter qe s'mbaj mend titullin por ishte nje me ca adoleshent te pasur etje... dhe ndanim rolet kush do behet sailor moon, mars, jupiter etje.... dhe per prallen tjeter nganjehere ziheshim sepse njera nga ne duhet te lozte rolin e nje djalit dhe as njera nuk deshte te kishte ate role, dhe skishim nje shoke meqe nuk loznim me djemt lol  :ngerdheshje: , prandaj benim kush i bie dhjeta  :ngerdheshje: ... me shume loznim keto role qe te inçizonim zerin ne nje kaset... meqe prallat ishin ne gjuhen italisht, flisnim italisht, tani e kam harruar fare  :i ngrysur: 

ahh those days lol :P

----------


## Larsus

ju brezi i ri keni humbur klasiket:

pop eye -the sailor -----bayern
tom & jerry (black & white babe)
Anna con capelli rossi
ata rosaket ke talioni,  ua harrova emrin, uh po il paperino 

une shikoja dhe gjermanin, darkave te enjteve ne oren 8 kishte filma te tipit animal farm..

ditelindja e bardhoshes:

o lejlek sqepkallam 
ku po shkon kaq i gezuar 
tek bardhoshja ka ditelindjen 
nuk me thua ti  a je i ftuar?   :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

_Larsusi, nuk kishe lindur hala ti, kur shfaqej REMI-U "Pa familje" i Hektor Malot-it _ ? :buzeqeshje: 

_Ika tani, se qenka deti ...vaj fare._  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

po si nuk kisha lindur moj aman? kisha lindur dhe bertisja: do shokij filmin tani me lini rehat!!   :pa dhembe:  
remiu nuk mu kujtua...ne moment, tani po, edhe pinochio

sa zili ta kam ate detin, e di ku me ka vajtur per nje cike plazh...ja te marr rogen kesaj radhen po nuk shkova ..diku afer..bej qejf ti bej

----------


## bayern

> ju brezi i ri keni humbur klasiket:
> 
> pop eye -the sailor -----bayern


Ku me ngja mu ai mi..Un jam 6'3'' ai ishte si met i rras  :ngerdheshje: 
Harrove qe jam i vetmi qe te shef majen e kokes ty   :pa dhembe:  

Ate Remi e ka pas dhon edhe italia 1 

Honey bun ajo me kalamanj te pasur e ka pas titullin "Siamo quelli di Beverly Hills"

Mu me kujtohen "Devilman", Che campioni Holly e benji (Kshu e ka pas ajo me futboll bunnt lol) edhe Lupen # te cilin nqs e ma mire korazata e ka pas dhon rai si serial jo me cartona me njerez.

Po ate mre Babarin e mani men e? Me elefanta ka qen. 

Ai qe kom ne avatar quhet Romeo edhe e ka titullin "Spichi di cielo tra baffi di fummo" me nje cun qe pastrote oxhaqet...se keni pa rrezik ju se se ka dhon shpesh vec nji here   :sarkastik:

----------


## Gjallica

Ehhhh na ishte nje here e nje kohe lol c'na kujtove filmat vizatimor....Kur isha ne shqiperi u zgjoja qe ne oren 5:30 te mengjesit dhe ne vend qe te perseritja mesimet shikoja filma vizatimor deri ne oren 7:00 :ngerdheshje:  Kurse ne weekend s'beheshe fjal qe te dilja se me iknin filmat :perqeshje:   Lupen & Gaxheli & Ana flokuqja & Liza kane qene me te preferuarit e mija.lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> ju brezi i ri keni humbur klasiket:
> 
> pop eye -the sailor -----bayern


loool kurse un thash "pompai" se mbaja mend si ishte... ja per kete e kisha fjalen pop eye the sailor  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

[QUOTE=bayern]

Honey bun ajo me kalamanj te pasur e ka pas titullin "Siamo quelli di Beverly Hills"

QUOTE]

po po do thoshja dicka me beverly hills por thash mos e kam gabim...flm qe me kujtove... thash asnjeri nuk do di per cfare po flas  :ngerdheshje: 

you get a vote from me  :ngerdheshje: 

ps: kam pare nje episode vetem me ate qe ke ne avatar

----------


## s0ni

Filmi vizatimor qe e pelqeja shume ishte 'Arushi qe humbi babane"
Si e ka emrin babi? ---babi ---pergjigjet arushi
Po mami si e ka emrin?---mami----pergjigjet serisht arushi
Te gjithe kafshet e pyellit qeshin, pastaj mblidhen qe te gjithe bashke ne nje makine dhe shkojne ne kerkim per prinderit e arushit.
Keshtu me ka ndodhur dhe mua kur isha e vogel lool  :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> sa zili ta kam ate detin, e di ku me ka vajtur per nje cike plazh...ja te marr rogen kesaj radhen po nuk shkova ..diku afer..bej qejf ti bej


Hë mi, si bën edhe ti ! Mos thashë gjë unë që muajin tjetër do të shkoj në Bahamas? Jo! Çke atëhere?   :pa dhembe:  

P.S. ...Mblidh ca pare Larsusi, edhe gërmo në kompjuter, se nuk është shtrenjtë 5 ditë atje. Dëgjo mua !

----------


## krispi

Booo sa te vegjel qe jeni !!!

Ne fillim shikonim vetem "Remiun" dhe "Nga Apeninet ne Ande" pastaj u zgjerua gama e filmave
ne mengjes raidue ka pas dhene "Babar"
Ndersa pasdite ka pas dhene raiuno tek emisioni "soletico" zio paperone, anna flokekuqja dhe kalimeron.
Po mos harroni filmat e mrekullueshem vizatimore shqiptare:

Pa brire je mbret...
pa brire je pasha...
pa brire eshte dhe moda- Ujku piktor (s'e mbaj mend mire kete)

Po ku i ke grisur keshtu pantallonat more gomar!
Duke ngrene ferra usta....u bene gati?- Ariu qe kerkonte babane


Pale teatret e kukullave shqiptare:

Po ku ishe more ari!
Neper pyje isha, neper pisha isha...- Ditelindja e pinokut

Mos do te te tregoj une ty qe ka bardhoshja ditelindjen?- ditelindja e bardhoshes

ooooo...
C'pate mo Tipi?
Vrava bishtin..
A te te lidh kemben? - Cufo dhe Tipi


Etj etj...se keshtu si e nisa neser ne mengjes mbaroj une

----------


## Leila

> Filmi vizatimor qe e pelqeja shume ishte 'Arushi qe humbi babane"
> Si e ka emrin babi? ---babi ---pergjigjet arushi
> Po mami si e ka emrin?---mami----pergjigjet serisht arushi
> Te gjithe kafshet e pyellit qeshin, pastaj mblidhen qe te gjithe bashke ne nje makine dhe shkojne ne kerkim per prinderit e arushit.
> Keshtu me ka ndodhur dhe mua kur isha e vogel lool


Eliona... te ishim njohur me pare, se te kisha dhe komshie per 3 vjet...
Vdisja per ate ariun e vogel, se ne u thonim prinderve "bami" (babi/mami).
 :pa dhembe:  Te gjithe Elbasanllinjte kane ikur nga shtepia.   :pa dhembe: 




> Pa brire je mbret...
> pa brire je pasha...
> pa brire eshte dhe moda- Ujku piktor (s'e mbaj mend mire kete)
> 
> Po ku i ke grisur keshtu pantallonat more gomar!
> Duke ngrene ferra usta....u bene gati?- Ariu qe kerkonte babane
> 
> Mos do te te tregoj une ty qe ka bardhoshja ditelindjen?- ditelindja e bardhoshes
> 
> ...


Klasiket keto! Thumbs up!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Tani duke menduar mu kujtua "Aventurat e Niels Hilgerson-it" me ato patat  :buzeqeshje:  ... 

Ehh thuaj..

----------


## La_Lune

E mbani mend Alfen ore ??? Qe i rinte nje qime floku gjithmon perpjet LooL

----------


## Piranha

> Gjithashtu mu kujtua ai filmi me ate harabelin qe grryente drunjte spo me kujtohet emri. Etj etj etj.


eh "Woody Woody Pecker" ka qene gallate fare........  :pa dhembe:  
dikur ka pas dhene edhe "Delfini i bardhe" me ate kapitenin qe fliste pak cuditshem
kur vinte vera pastaj shifnim tek rai due BIG ESTATE per femije dhe cartoons kishte plot.....
keto kujtime na kane shoqeruar kudo dhe me keto kemi mesuar italishten  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Bayerni i dehur mbas 2-3 shoots of milk... :pa dhembe:

----------


## bayern

> Bayerni i dehur mbas 2-3 shoots of milk...


Si vjerre keqe je...s'mu ndave ere si leter ngjitese.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Ja edhe bayo-ja duke gjetur menyren e pershtatshme te egzekutimit te armiqve forumiste .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ahhhh nostalgji!

Me mungon "Kalimeroja" dhe "Femija i keq Hugo".
Ka pas edhe shume filma te tjere vizatimore qe i shifsha si "Popeye" dhe "Baltazar".
Normal qe "Tom e Jerry" jane te pazevendesueshem.
Edhe sot e kesaj dite shof filma vizatimore. :ngerdheshje: 
"South Park" rulez!  :pa dhembe:  

Stormi

----------

